# Professional Paintwork Correction Detail on TT



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Professional paintwork correction detail on a TT by Race Valeting with stunning results:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=128331

Enjoy,

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Stunning! 8)

Bit strange to get all that done to part ex straight away...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yeah looking at their prices I figure they would have paid close to £500 for that - I'm not saying it's not worth it but would they have made that back on p/x with a main dealer? I'm not convinced.


----------



## shahs1 (Oct 17, 2008)

All,

Excellent work!

What does he mean by 'the car suffered some heavy swirling and lots of *RDS* too'

'RDS' ?

Regards, Shah


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

shahs1 said:


> All,
> 
> Excellent work!
> 
> ...


Really deep scratches

Robbie


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

*Random Deep Scratches 

I already posted on the DW thread but once again, amazing turnaround!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

just f***in' awesome - should be getting mine done in the next couple of months, will be chuffed to bits if it comes out like that !

stu


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Its a top job. Being a Detailer myself I know how hard it can be especially if you want full correction on typical hard VAG paint.


----------

